# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj pasardhes te FOTI TEREZI...ne Florida Usa.

## semi da

ju lutem te gjith shqipetarve ne florida nqs njihni ndonje person te familjes se Fotit.....ai tashme ka vdekur,por besoj qe duhet te kete lene pasardhes....

----------

